# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Krankschreibung nach RPE

## Andy63

Hi,

Würde mich mal interessieren wie lange man nach einer solchen OP krank geschrieben wird. Mir gehts nach der OP soweit gut. Merke aber das der Bauch noch nicht OK ist Schmerzen beim längeren Sitzen etc sind noch vorhanden.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Andy,

die Dauer der Krankschreibung ergibt sich aus der Art der Operation und der beruflichen Belastung.

Als Grundsatz kann man annehmen, dass die Prostataloge nach 6 Wochen bindegeweblich vernarbt ist. Diese Zeit braucht man ohne zu berücksichtigen ob per Da Vinci, laparoskopisch, per klassischem Bauchschnitt oder Dammschnitt operiert wurde. Dieser Rahmen gilt nach meinem Dafürhalten als unantastbar. - Bei körperlicher Arbeit, halte ich sogar 12 Wochen für angebracht.

Vorher kann durch Unachtsamkeit die Vernarbung wieder aufreißen und evtl. eine Lymphozele entstehen oder Verwachsungen enstehen die noch lange Zeit Beschwerden machen. Hier im Forum gibt es den einen oder anderen, der Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen kann, wie zu frühes "Bäume Ausreissen" bestraft werden kann.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Andy63

Guten Morgen Heribert, ich bin also richtig 6 Wochen krank geschrieben. Ja auch ich spielte teilweise mit dem geedanken man könnte ja auch früher wieder gehen. Habe aber immer noch einen relativ starken Urindrang auch in der Nacht, welcher hoffentlich in den nächsten Wochen auch nachlässt.

Bin vor 2 Tagen mal ein paar Meter mehr gelaufen und musste feststellen - das dies evtl. zuviel des guten war, hatte die letzten Tagen mehr Schmerzen im Bauch, heute gehts aber wieder besser wie ich merke.

Es braucht halt scheinbar alles seine Zeit und der Mensch einfach geduld.

Gruss und Dank Andy

----------


## Bernd63

Hallo,
ich würde dieses Thema gerne noch einmal aufgreifen. Also ich bin seit meiner offenen OP am 11.05. krank geschrieben. Zwischendurch hatte ich eine 3 wöchige AHB und bin jetzt bis Ende Juli weiter krank geschrieben. Irgendwie scheint das auch notwendig zu sein, da ich irgendwie noch geschwächt bin, wenn ich mich körperlich betätige (längerere Spaziergänge aber auch längeres sitzen am PC). Auch stelle ich fest, wenn ich mich eigentlich fit fühle und etwas mache (z.B. Rasen mähen) rächt sich das wieder und ich habe Schmerzen im OP -Bereich (noch nicht mal die Narbe)
Wie ist das bei Euch ? Wie lange ward Ihr krank geschrieben und wie habt ihr euch gefühlt.
Gruß Bernd

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Bernd,

bei jeder Prostatektomie gibt es einen mehr oder weniger großen Blutverlust. Deshalb wird außer dem 6 Wochenzeitraum, der mindestens für eine Vernarbung der Prostataloge zu veranschlagen ist, der Hb-Wert des Blutes zur Beurteilung der Leistungsfähigkeit heran gezogen. Der Wert sollte bei gering anstrengender Arbeit bei 13,0 und bei schwerer körperlicher Arbeit bei 14,0 g/dl oder höher liegen, siehe auch *hier...*
Im Prinzip sollen all die aufgeführten Werte im Normbereich liegen bevor man wieder zur Arbeit geht.
Evtl. kann eine Eisensubstitution die Rekonvaleszenz beschleunigen.

Gruß Heribert

----------

